# Metacam, or alternatives?



## Ruth_Cymru (23 April 2014)

My 10 year old Staffie has recently started to feel his age a bit.  It mainly shows as sometimes becoming stiff after lying down for a while, and a slight lameness at times if he's been a bit over exuberant on a walk.  I took him to the vet last week, who found some discomfort in one of his shoulders and in one of his hips.  The vet prescribed Metacam and there has definitely been an improvement in him, with no noticible stiffness any more.  But, I am aware that Metacam can affect the Liver/kidneys and can cause internal bleeding.  Can anyone recommend an alternative that's kinder to the system?  I'll be having a chat with my vet about it, but I'd like to do some research first.


----------



## debserofe (23 April 2014)

My old boy has been on Metacam for four years and we have now added tramadol to the mix as he is crippled with arthritis on all joints - he has his liver and kidneys checked every six months and they are always fine - he is 15 in August and I have a feeling that other things will give out before his kidneys/liver.  The most important thing to me is quality over quantity and if giving him Metacam means that he can still enjoy his walks (which he does) than bring on the drugs!  I know a number of people swear by glucosamine supplements but I found these made no difference for him, however, depending on what is wrong with your dog - one of my other dogs was put on Synoquin (she had early hip displaysia/arthritis) and the difference is not far short of miraculous - going from hardly being able to walk to coming back out with me and running with the horse!!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (23 April 2014)

My old dog was prescribed Onsior for arthritis, I think its supposed to kinder for dogs with renal impairment. She's certainly got a lot more springy since being on it.


----------



## Ruth_Cymru (23 April 2014)

Thanks for your reply debserofe.  I'm definitley in the camp of quality over quantity of life and I may well keep him on the Metacam, I'd just like to have a more informed view of what might or might not be out there as an alternative.


----------



## Dobermonkey (23 April 2014)

My did ligaments deep in his shoulder a few years back and was on box rest for a long time  took 6 months to come right  2 years later he reinjured the same side (think it will always be weak now) had arthroscopy and a steriod injection whilst they were in there as the vet wanted to check for underlying issues but it was still inflamed ligaments.  This took about 3months all in to come right.  Same thing again in jan but not as bad but still taken till now to come right  hes been on a turmeric/boswelia capsules twice a day for the past month and I think it has been a big help in his recovery and his movement seems altogether looser all round.  Might be worth a try?


----------



## satinbaze (23 April 2014)

My 12 year old flatcoat has arthritis in her near fore and off hind. She has metacam when very stiff but due to slightly raised liver enzymes vets don't want her on it every day. She recently had a course of cartrofen injections, one a week for 4 weeks and she is much easier and not needed any metacam. This maybe worth discussing with your vet


----------



## dollyanna (23 April 2014)

My 8 yr old has early onset arthritis and spondylosis, he was on metacam for nearly 4yrs every day to try and keep him sound enough to enjoy walks longer than 20mins. 6 months ago we had had to start adding tramadol most days, and my vet suggested swapping drugs to see if he had just got used to the metacam. He is now on trocoxil, and is a different dog! Better than he ever was on metacam, no need for tramadol, and walking 3-4hrs up hills with no side effects. It is slightly different, you have 2 doses 2 weeks apart and then once a month for 6 months, then 2 months off, then once a month for 6 months etc etc. Might be worth looking into, works in a different way to metacam/rimadyl.


----------



## Ruth_Cymru (24 April 2014)

Thank you all for taking the time to reply, it's a real help to hear other peoples experiences.  I'm feeling a bit more informed now for my chat with the vet


----------



## Ruth_Cymru (24 April 2014)

And a gratuitous photo of the aforementioned dog


----------



## PucciNPoni (24 April 2014)

Aw bless him, how cute is he-- using a brick for a pillow! 

I had my boy on metacam and the occasional acupuncture and physio.  He started getting sick with the metacam, so took him off. His bloods have all been normal, but after prolonged use it just was upsetting his belly.  Tried him on Coprodyl with the similar result.  He just has his cosequin now and the occasional higher dose of metcam but he's managing okay without.


----------



## Ruth_Cymru (25 April 2014)

PucciNPoni said:



			Aw bless him, how cute is he-- using a brick for a pillow! 

I had my boy on metacam and the occasional acupuncture and physio.  He started getting sick with the metacam, so took him off. His bloods have all been normal, but after prolonged use it just was upsetting his belly.  Tried him on Coprodyl with the similar result.  He just has his cosequin now and the occasional higher dose of metcam but he's managing okay without.
		
Click to expand...

He's also been known to rest his head on the lower glass shelf of a table and start snoring!  Weird dog 

That's interesting to hear about the Cosequin.  I was thinking about trying him on that, as his stiffness is very mild I'd rather hold off on the stronger medication for the time being if possible.


----------



## Juni141 (25 April 2014)

I have my 10 year old very heavy set (but not fat!) lab on glucosamine sulphate and cod liver oil as he has dicky hips. Have had him on it for a year now and it is so far (touch wood) made a real difference. He seems very well in himself and is springing along with my new lurcher pup like he is the same age! I keep metacam in the fridge for when he needs a little extra (which he hasn't for ages) and as and when he needs it he will go onto that.

Looks like a lovely pooch!


----------

